# pure-ftpd failed testing



## wgbit (Jan 12, 2010)

hi all,

i have installed pure-ftpd, and managed to import users with  system level accounts, however i always get an error 421


```
# ftp localhost
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] ----------
220-You are user number 1 of 50 allowed.
220-Local time is now 21:28. Server port: 21.
220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.
220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
Name (localhost:erowin): erowin
331 User erowin OK. Password required
Password:
421 Unable to read the indexed puredb file (or old format detected) - Try pure-pw mkdb
ftp: Login failed.
ftp>
```

anybody can help? thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 12, 2010)

And what happens when you run [cmd=]pure-pw mkdb[/cmd] on the password file?


----------



## wgbit (Jan 12, 2010)

hi Dutchdaemon,

nothing seems to change, i know that at first running that command, it will produce pureftpd.pdb, but even so, it is already present. and i still keep on having the same error.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 12, 2010)

Is your config pointing to the correct file? I don't use PureFTP, so it's all speculation form me 

http://www.pureftpd.org/README.Virtual-Users


----------



## wgbit (Jan 12, 2010)

yeaps, i've checked it and the file is pointed carefully. also, I did the same steps on my freebsd 7.1 before and it was fine, now that i'm using freebsd 8, i got this error. somehow i want to ask, is there any difference if i enabled openssl this time? during my freebsd 7.1 days, i didn't play with openssl.


----------



## wgbit (Jan 12, 2010)

*[solved]*

in the pure-ftpd.conf
line 126
default is PureDB /etc/pureftpd.pdb
since my pdb file is in a different directory, i changed it earlier, although i have pointed it out before, it didn't comply doing the pure-pw mkdb, so i just set it to default, and copied my pdb file to /etc


----------



## ghostcorps (Oct 11, 2010)

I am using 8.1 and can confirm that this (moving pureftpd.pdb from /usr/local/etc/ to /etc/) has worked.

Thanks!


----------

